# 2016 24” model 208cc motor will not start.



## Preacherman (Dec 20, 2020)

I’m about pulling my hair out. I’ve had this for our church for three years this year first year never used never had gas in it. Second year used for 7 hours then stored with ethanol free gas and seafoam as it in a cool basement that does get wet in heavy rain. Changed oil last fall new plug. First snow no start. I tried for hours swapped old plug in same result. Used my spark tester and that showed good spark. Removed both bowl screws and let gas flow for about 1.5 cups worth. Put screws back I tried again, no start - pulled plug -wet put fresh plug in no start after maybe twenty pulls. Tried the electric start option same results. I cannot figure out how to remove the choke knob, looks pop riveted, tried to unscrew it tried to pop it off nothing worked. So I can get to carb. I know someone has the magic spell so share!


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Were both of the spark plugs you tried Torch brand? If so, I would try a NGK or Champion


----------



## Preacherman (Dec 20, 2020)

No other was Champion, and I also swapped the one from the mower, and put the torch in the mower and it fire right up.


----------



## Davejb (Jan 28, 2018)

Choke knob pulls straight up, takes a good bit of force. I would drop the bowl, then unscrew the jet and remove the emulsion tube, it may need a good cleaning.


----------



## arienskids (Jan 26, 2018)

The choke knob pops off with a screwdriver and the throttle knob will also come off, you can spray the metal portion of it with some seafoam and use a pair of pliers with a rag around them to pull it off it is an extremely tight press fit. Clean your main jet and emulsion first, use a non tapered flathead screwdriver and it will unscrew. If the jet and emulsion tube do not drop out i find that tapping on the valve cover or the them on the bottom of the carburetor with a rubber mallet usually will free them up. Chances are the main jet and emulsion tube are plugged. If the engine runs afterwards but still surges remove the idle speed adjustment screw and clean the pilot jet out underneath it. I use cable ends a cut off old lawnmowers to clean the jets but for you the best option would probably be a bread tie with the plastic stripped off.


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

Pump the primer about 8 times..full throttle...no choke...pull rope a few times..if engine starts and runs a couple seconds...ignition system is operating and you will have clogged jets in the carb.
I have been using the alcohol free fuel and have not had any issues with the engine sitting. 
When you drop the bowl on the carb it should look perfect.

Sent from my SM-A115U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Preacherman (Dec 20, 2020)

I will attempt to remove the knob again from choke I don’t have to remove the throttle as there is a cutout in plastic for it to slip through. I’ve never had an issue using ethanol free gas until now. Maybe those gallon jugs of tru Fuel from Lowes are not really ethanol free?


----------



## Davejb (Jan 28, 2018)

Preacherman said:


> I will attempt to remove the knob again from choke I don’t have to remove the throttle as there is a cutout in plastic for it to slip through. I’ve never had an issue using ethanol free gas until now. Maybe those gallon jugs of tru Fuel from Lowes are not really ethanol free?


For what they cost they better be!


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

Try a bit of starter fluid. That shoild answer any questions. I have had trouble woth a similar engine. They run lean. Make sure fuel is getting to carb fast enough. 
Starting from fresh, prime a lot and pull. No choke usually. Otherwise, electric. Shovel is correct here.


----------



## GDHobkirk (Dec 27, 2017)

Starting fluid, as suggested above. If it does not start, you probably don't have spark (your spark plug as described is not likely a problem).
When this happened to me, I bought a new coil from Amazon - $23,
FYI, I did check for spark at night after grounding the plug.


----------



## Preacherman (Dec 20, 2020)

Ok, finally was able to disassemble the choke knob and get the carb off. Surprisingly it looked clean!







Took jet and emulsion tube out looked clean-but cleaned with carb cleaner and used my welding torch tip cleaner in the holes, didn’t visibly see anything but assembled it up and she fire up first pull.
Thanks for help


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

Super clean. How was the jet.


----------

